# Another Lineman Shocked



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

National Grid worker shocked in Cheektowaga






CHEEKTOWAGA, N.Y. (WIVB) — Residents living in Cheektowaga’s Glenwood Court neighborhood said they heard a loud boom a few minutes before noon Wednesday, and then their power went out.

When they came outside to find out what it was, they said they heard National Grid workers screaming to call 911.

Cheektowaga police said the worker was shocked about about ten minutes before noon, and was rushed to ECMC. At about 1 p.m., the power pole the man ws installing was left charred and leaning.

The lineman’s condition wasn’t known, but his injuries aren’t believed to be life threatening.

National Grid confirmed the man was being treated for injuries, but they declined to be more specific.

The company also declined to say what the lineman was doing when he was shocked, other than he was injured while performing his job duties.

In a statement, a spokesman for National Grid said the safety of their employees continues to be their priority and that they’re conducting a full investigation.

Cheektowaga police will conduct a separate investigation, following state protocol that requires law enforcement agencies to investigate industrial accidents.

Representatives from Occupational Safety and Health Administration said the agency is investigating. Workers were at the scene Wednesday afternoon, and are expected to interview the lineman once he’s released from the hospital.

An estimated 256 National Grid customers were without power until approximately 5 p.m.


----------



## DenseAsFlux (Jun 26, 2017)

I am glad that he did not suffer life threatening injuries. 
I do not know much about the effects of powerful electric shocks but would think they would typically erase your memory of the event. This article says the police are expected to wait for him to be released before interviewing him. Do high voltage electrocution victims retain memories of the event? And if so, then wouldn't it mean that they were probably able to give an interview earlier. The waiting seems to indicate a serious injury to consciousness.


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes, if you survive you may have memories of the event. My company would interview survivors and use those interviews for motivational and safety. I've had a few friends involved in this.


----------

